# Condolence to mumbai victims and heroes sacrifice



## INS-ANI (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread is intended to offer condolence to victims of Mumbai massacare.
I especially offer condolence and all my respect to *chief of ATS Hemant Karkare*,*encounter specialist Vijay Salaskar, additional commissioner Ashok Kamte and two brave NSG commandos*.
These three died as a heroes, taking bullet on their chest.
ATS chief was killed when he entered TAJ to lead the operation.
 
*MODSlease make it a sticky thread*


----------



## hahahari (Nov 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences too.*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com
*gdxd.notlong.com
*gdxdrt.notlong.com


----------



## unni (Nov 27, 2008)

Its really sad that we loose such good and brave police men. I heard in news that atleast 11 cops died.


----------



## din (Nov 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences.

Salute to the Big Heroes. 

 Terrorism sucks. Sick retarded people does it again


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences...........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

May their souls rest in peace. They did a very brave work. Was sad when I heard it after coming back from school . I feel sad about their families too...  Terrorism is only good in games .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2008)

May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences. May their souls RIP


----------



## Pathik (Nov 27, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 28, 2008)

Salute To Thses Brave Heroes


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2008)

R.i.P

please have a look at this thread too: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103080


----------



## amizdu (Nov 28, 2008)

My deepest condolences.

May god, or at least the devil save us.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

may all their souls Rest In Peace.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

May their souls rest in peace. 

Hats Off to such Brave Hearts


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for serving the nation at the time of crisis. You will be always in our hearts. Rest in peace.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

*i174.photobucket.com/albums/w119/henry_ussa/Condolence_Card_Sorry_For_Your_Loss.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Nov 29, 2008)

I feel saddened and angered by the events in Mumbai and my heart goes out to the victims.

However, I'm surprised that most posters here and even TV journalists express their sympathy only for the policemen who died. What about the many innocent civilian victims? Try to imagine the terror they faced and the effect on their families, especially families of those who were killed.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

DO you consider those Professionalist NEWS Reader and Reporters human. 

For NEWS, they will even cover this thread and bang you and me out of India  I remember India TV


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 29, 2008)

feel sorry for all those 14 brave souls who led their lives fighting those demons... may they rest in peace.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I feel saddened and angered by the events in Mumbai and my heart goes out to the victims.
> 
> However, I'm surprised that most posters here and even TV journalists express their sympathy only for the policemen who died. What about the many innocent civilian victims? Try to imagine the terror they faced and the effect on their families, especially families of those who were killed.


true.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 29, 2008)

May those brave souls who gave their lives for the country rest in peace. And also the victims of this terror attack.
As for the terrorists, they ought to rot in hell.


----------



## int86 (Nov 29, 2008)

Might be offtopic for someone.

Is sacrifice of a ATS chief  diffrent form a sacrifice of a constable ?


----------



## red_devil (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ why are u asking that ???

we condone the death of all people irrespective of their social status.

all people does not mean the terrorists. THOSE DESERVE TO GOTO HELL.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

isn't it look like a grim face of frustration, insecurity and competition among individuals that make them easy to brainwash ?


----------



## int86 (Nov 29, 2008)

@n6300
I just mean that families of deceased constable may also like to see picture of their beloved when the ATS cheif's pic is flashed on TV screen with other two heroes.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

^^every one respect badge on media


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 1, 2008)

n6300 said:


> all people does not mean the terrorists. THOSE DESERVE TO GOTO HELL.


You are being generous.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

My sincere condolences to everyone who is affected by this tragedy ....  may god give us all strength and power in these hard times ...


----------



## direfulsky (Dec 2, 2008)

Stop cryingfoul,india is third world country,have zero intelligence,when things happen there,its some days they sounds very loud,and than they go back to there hell ways.


----------

